# Golf cart facelift



## NorthernRedneck

A few weeks ago I picked up an old motorized golf cart for out at camp
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Since I had no plans on ever using it for golfing I removed the bag holders on the back and built a seat for passengers. The seat needed to lift in order to refuel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I brought it out to camp and drove it around for a bit to work out the bugs. I found a few minor gremlins in the way of faulty in line fuses. Once those were swapped out she runs good. So back on the trailer and back to town to put some lipstick on the old pig. I initially wanted a nice metallic red but couldn't find anything for a decent price so I went with a flat burgundy. 4 cans of spray later she looked like this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yesterday I found some boat seats for a good price. They will replace the heavy mismatched tractor seats that were on there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also picked up a new coil and voltage regulator which I have to install. Then reinstall the rear seat. A seat belt is on order already. For now a ratchet strap is a temporary fix. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Looks great!

Totally different and better!


----------



## tiredretired

Nice.  Looks good.  I like your choice in colors and the new seats.  Now a custom dual exhaust and mag wheels will finish her off.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TiredRetired said:


> Nice.  Looks good.  I like your choice in colors and the new seats.  Now a custom dual exhaust and mag wheels will finish her off.



Don't forget the Super Sun Tach!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Yep. While I'm at it a two cylinder 500cc snowmobile engine might do nicely. 

There's a video of one that did 118mph on the Strip. It could lay rubber for 100ft. Hmm mm. ........

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got her finished up for now. Reinstalled the rear seat and did some fine tuning with the low idle and choke cable. She'll be back out to camp this weekend. I'm looking into different options for lighting for nighttime driving since it will be used to haul my drunken ass back to the camper at the end of the night. I did install a couple of reflectors for the back. I'm thinking of led fog light. Run it right back to the battery with an in line fuse and a switch on the dash. We'll see 












Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm also thinking of adding a little bling to it. 






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bczoom

ATV trail lights?  Many come bundled with the switch and fuse.  Made to take more abuse than fog lights.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

bczoom said:


> ATV trail lights?  Many come bundled with the switch and fuse.  Made to take more abuse than fog lights.


Yep. I was looking at those. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm also thinking of adding a little bling to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



That's funny, I was just thinking "it's going to need some chrome rims" and then I scrolled down to this picture.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Yes. I was surprised to find some 8" ss rims.  Goes to show you can find anything on ebay

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## squerly

yep, put those rims on, maybe a chrome bumper and you're set.  Looks real good so far, you've done a nice job.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got the hubcaps ordered. Going to install some led spotlights for at night. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I picked up an led light kit for at night. I spent a good part of the morning installing the lights. I'm not 100%done as there's a couple things I forgot in town. They are working though. Not bad for a cheap kit that comes with the lights, switch, and wires. Looking forward to seeing how they work tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> So I picked up an led light kit for at night. I spent a good part of the morning installing the lights. I'm not 100%done as there's a couple things I forgot in town. They are working though. Not bad for a cheap kit that comes with the lights, switch, and wires. Looking forward to seeing how they work tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



If you need more light, I've bought several sets (of 4) off ebay from this guy:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231947487055?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

My son put 4 on his catfishing/bowfishing boat & it lights up the shoreline like daylight.

Same lights at northern are a bit pricier :

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200578619_200578619

The e bay lights are well built & work great & can't beat the price !


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'll have to look into those. These  lights are OK but they're intended for accent lights on a car. I wouldn't exactly call them bright. But they are better than what I had last night which is the flashlight on my cell phone. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got the hubcaps in. 






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Were you drunk when you took that picture? haha

Cart looking great. Love to see new life put in to old stuff.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. How'd you guess. I just happened to be halfway through a 12 pack at that point sitting a hundred feet away. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL


----------



## MrLiberty

Nice Job


----------



## NorthernRedneck

For your viewing pleasure. The pig with lipstick. Does the job. Holds the lawn chair beer cooler and gets my staggering butt back to the camper at the end of the night. The lights work alright but definitely won't light up the campsite. 






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We've decided on an upgrade and are planning on a newer golf cart. This old girl served it's purpose but she's old and tired. Plus, keeping an old 2 stroke running right is getting to be a pain. So I have been looking around for a decent replacement for camp. Check out my find.  Cool?


----------



## Doc

Looks like you'll be riding in style.   Did you do the deal on this one?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> Looks like you'll be riding in style.   Did you do the deal on this one?


Still trying to convince "she who must be obeyed" that I "need" it. Lmao[emoji12]


----------



## jimbo

NorthernRedneck said:


> Got her finished up for now. Reinstalled the rear seat and did some fine tuning with the low idle and choke cable. She'll be back out to camp this weekend. I'm looking into different options for lighting for nighttime driving since it will be used to haul my drunken ass back to the camper at the end of the night. I did install a couple of reflectors for the back. I'm thinking of led fog light. Run it right back to the battery with an in line fuse and a switch on the dash. We'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



A couple of LED flashlights and some masking tape should do the trick for lighting.  It would look more rednecky.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jimbo said:


> A couple of LED flashlights and some masking tape should do the trick for lighting.  It would look more rednecky.


Lol. Funny you mention that. The ones with a roof on their carts at camp use hanging led flashlights for that purpose.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I decided to haul the ole girl back to town yesterday for some tlc. The choke cable was screwed up from the time I bought it. The thing is a two stroke and anyone who knows anything about two strokes knows that it isn't happy till it warms up. A constant battle with the choke to keep it running for a few minutes. 

That's what was happening to me at camp. Go to take off cold with it and it would just sit there and bog for a few minutes till it finally decided to go. Then it's "holy crap boys!  Hold onto your hat!"  The thing would take off spinning the tires. To fix this I installed a new choke cable and it seems to be better. The big test will be when I can get it off the trailer and take it for a good run.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

She runs great now!  I hauled her back to camp after installing a new choke cable. What a difference. No more waiting for minutes with it bogging before taking off.


----------



## jwstewar

We've got a 2008 Club Car. It is a 4-stroke so we are comparing Apples to Oranges, but we never use the choke on it - even in the winter time. Get on it and mash the pedal and she goes - except for every now and then when someone puts it in neutral and I sit there for a second looking stupid because I can't figure out why it won't start.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'd like to upgrade to a four stroke. For now this old girl will do. It's an early 80s model. Everyone out at camp is running around with golf carts. They are handy to get down to the beach a mile away. Mine works. I strap a couple lawnchairs on the back, throw my beer cooler on the passenger seat, and head to our friends site every night to sit around the fire.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I put the old girl to a good test today. Must have burnt a full tank of gas driving around the campground. She's running much better now. It's hot and humid. We've been under a severe thunderstorm warning all day but watching the weather map all the major cells have split and gone north or south of us.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Update on the old golf cart. We sold it a few years ago to a friend at camp who also sold it to someone else at camp who stripped it down and gave it a complete rebuild including tearing down the engine. Then he sold it to my camp neighbor. 

Anyways, we picked up an electric golf cart for at home last year. Then decided to bring it to camp this summer. We still liked the idea of having one at home so we picked up another one this summer. 

The green one came from a friend at camp and has a speed chip making it twice as fast as most carts out there. It now lives at camp though I brought it home this week to refresh the batteries and install a rear seat. The white one came from a golf course a few miles down the road from home.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So we decided to order a rear seat for the green one. When it came in, the mounting brackets were not for ours so yesterday, I spent the day doing some metal fabrication and cutting to mount it up. 

I removed the roof and rear roof support bars followed by the rear basket. Once that was gone, the lower brackets came off to be cut down as they had bars extending out to hold the basket and to make room for the rear seat backrest. 

I then had to fabricate a bracket and support bar for each side of the rear seat with a piece of thicker sheet metal and some 1.5" flat bar steel. Once I cut and bent the sheet metal and flat bar and did the preassembly, I took it apart and painted the brackets then reassembled it. I got finished in the dark at 9pm last night. The seat flips to create a flat bed for hauling things.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's a better shot of the brackets in the daytime


----------

